# Aww, wish I could fix this! -> Codi/Pci



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Ok, so our 2 fullblood does were registered with IBGA, so when we transferred them to ABGA, they got G #'s. Blah.
Well, I wasn't really as concerned since we breed for the kids to have 4-H goats, and sell what they don't show, and a lot of people aren't real worried about pedigrees most of the time.

So... I've never really looked into the does pedigree's, I just kind of assumed they weren't from anything special.

One of our does is a full Codi/Pci. But, her sire and dam were never registered with ABGA --> ancestoral , however, all her other relatives are!
She seems to have a very neat pedigree with a lot of enoblements.

The breeder we bought them from bred her sire <Codis Pay Check>,
his sire is: Cole's GPF Codi Cash *I09015088
his dam is: Cowdog's Cowgal *I05291069

Her dam: Cowdog's Wild Fire is not in the system that I could find.
Her dam's sire is: Circle R Codi Cowdog 10063866 
Her dam's dam is: 4JJ N56 10176530

She's our hard keeper doe, not much to look at, her babies are slower growers compared to our % kids, but we love her kids. We have a yearling by her that we adore, and a doe/buck twinset that she had in January.

The shame is, we are using a Codi/Pci buck to breed her this year! It would be so cool if we could get her full pedigree intact. Sadly, I don't think there is a way to do it, and if there is, it's probably a lot of paperwork, and a lot of $$


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

Maybe if you can find out who the breeder is they will give you some more information. I had a buck that was 50% Codi and did a search on IBGA when they were still around. Their data base wasn't nearly as good as ABGA's and all I could ever find was numbers but no names or additional information like the breeder or color. I don't think they had ennoblements on there either
So when you registered her through ABGA you didn't get the normal pedigree paperwork?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

It is still nice to know what you have.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks Karen, it's definitely nice, but I wish I could fix it.

Chelsea - When we bought her the breeder was IBGA only. The breeder bred the sire & sold him probably before this doe was born. They had a lot of does, and she wasn't happy about having to pay the ABGA fees to get them all registered, so I am going to assume that she probably got rid of a lot of her does, possibly the dam of this one as well.
We've had this doe for 2 years - bought her as a kid. So we had to do the ABGA transfer ourselves. 

I honestly wouldn't know how to get this fixed, would the breeder of the dam and sire have to fill out ABGA registration papers since their sires/dams are already ABGA registered?
I emailed a friend that might know the breeder of the doe, and I know the breeder of the sire, so if it's something they can do that wouldn't require a ton of $$, I would probably be willing to pay it. Even though she's our hard keeper, if we are going to breed her to Codi/Pci bucks, it might be worth it  
But I won't get my hopes up at all, and will try to compile a pedigree page to keep with her registration paper that shows her ABGA ancestors registration #'s.

Oh - I think the thing that does bother me is she is a full SA, and now on her ABGA it doesn't show 'SA' on there :/


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

If you are doing the pedigree yourself, here is the one I use for my website www.pedigreequery.com. 
It looks like you'll have some of the same names on the dam and sire side so that should save some money.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is a hard one. Wish I knew an answer. It is frustrating and unfair for sure.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks! I do like pedigreequery, I turn to it a lot for horse racing 

Pam - I agree, it's very unfare, especially when those goats are all in the ABGA database leading up to sire & dam. I have a friend that breeds Codi/Pci and just went through all of this to get their bloodlines preserved w/ABGA from IBGA, so I may get her to give me pointers -> we're using a buck from her herd this year on this particular doe.

Again, not a fancy doe, she's a very hard keeper IMO a sight for sore eyes when she is nursing/weans, but we adore her babies, and this could be a fun adventure, especially if we keep any babies from the upcoming mating.

I may email ABGA and see if there is anything I can do since all grandparents are ABGA.


----------

